# tapioca shelf-life?



## Use Less

Does dry tapioca have a shelf-life? Any difference re pearl, small whole, or "minute" tapioca? Thanks. Sue


----------



## Mountain Mick

I would say a couple years, and only the size it all made from sago flour, 










Nana Blake&#8217;s Lemon Tapioca Pudding with orange jelly cap.
Â© Mountain Griller, by Mick Blake Baree
2 tablespoons golden syrup 
1 Â½ tablespoon butter 
1 Â½ cup caster sugar (or Equal or sweetener) 
5 cups water 
1 cup Seed Tapioca (Sago) 
Rind of one lemon 
Juice of one big lemon

1 packet orange or raspberry jelly (diet jelly if you like)

Directions Step 
1Soak I use &#8220;McKenzie's&#8221; brand Seed Tapioca (Sago) in cold water 3-4 hours. Wash and drain. &#8220;But don&#8217;t stir or handle to much in this stage as the seed will break up.&#8221;
Step 2In a large saucepan, combine the Seed Tapioca (Sago) and water and bring to a boil, reduce to a low heat and cook until grains swell and become transparent, stirring frequently to prevent sticking.
Step 3With a wooden spoon, stir in sugar until fully dissolved. Mix in the butter, golden syrup, lemon juice and rind.
Step 4Pour the mixture into a deep bowl make sure to leave enough room to you&#8217;re your jelly top over the set Lemon Tapioca and allow to cool before putting in the fridge to set. 
Step 5 once fully set now make up your jelly packet as per direction on box, let jelly cool but not set and pour over the Lemon Tapioca put back in fridge until jelly is set. 
Serve with whipped cream.. 


Have fun MM


----------



## oregon woodsmok

I suspect that if it is kept dry, it will last forever.

Mountain Mick, that sounds really good. I've only ever had tapioca pudding made with milk, so I think I'll give your recipe a try.


----------

